# porter cable router bits



## delroy33 (Sep 10, 2004)

i was just in *Home Depot *  today and they had a new display of router bits. they are now selling Porter Cable  router bit and the without cross checking, the prices looked good. i dont know what they did with the other brand that they had. (this was in carmel new york)


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Viper brand was the other brand made by Oldham. 

Porter Cable router bits are made by Oldham because Porter Cable own's this company. As follow up Black and Decker now owns both companies. 

See the link


----------

